# توضيب مكينة بلدوز بالصور واستفسارات هامة جدا لاهل الميكانيكا



## م ابوفارس (19 يناير 2010)

هذا موضوع هام ياخوان عن طريقة توضيب مكينة بلدوزر كتربلر 

انا الان اتدرب علي توظيب مكائن البلدوزر ولدي استفسارات واتمني من الاخوة المسلمين مساعدة بعض في فهم الاجزاء واثراءي بالمعلومات الهامة عن طريقة توضيب مكائن البلدوزر







في هذا الصورة التي في الاعلي ماهو اسم المكينة التي يعمل بها العامل باللغة الأنجليزي والعربية وماهو الشئ الذي يقوم العامل بادخالة بالمكاينة واخرجه وماهو اسمه باللغة الانجليزية والعربية 





في هذا الصورة الثانية ماهي اجزاء الماكينة ووظائف كل منهم اتمني من الاخوان المهندسين ان يشرحوا لي اجزاء هذه المكاينة بالتفصيل 






في هذه الصورة يقوم العاملان بتركيب جزء داخل المكانية ماهو هذا الجزء وماهو اسمه باللغة الانجليزية والعربية 







في هذه الصورة شرح لي العامل بأن المشكلة بان الزيت يدخل عن طريق احد البراغى وقام بابدال برغي مقاس 14 الى مقاس 16 لماذا 






ماذا يسمي الذي وضع فوق السليكون الاحمر وماهي فائدته 













في الصورة لدي استفسار مافائدة عامود الكرنك وماهو اسمه باللغة الانجليزية 






العامل يقوم بوضوع السليكون الاحمر 

















ماهي طريقة استخدام عامود الكرنك اريد معلومات عنه


----------



## م ابوفارس (19 يناير 2010)

وين الردود ياخواني


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 يناير 2010)

*بعض الاجوبة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

الاخ العزيز م ابوبسام


أنا أعتقد أن هذه الماكينة هي ماكينة D9 والخاصة بمحركات شركة كاتربلر وبالنسبة للصور 

1. الصورة الاولي هي مايسمي " وش السلندر" أو " Cylinder Face " وهذا الجزء يتم تركيب الصبابات (التي يقوم العامل بادخالها وأخراجها) والصبابات وهي ماتسمي " Air & Exhaust Valves " 

2. الصورة الثانية لا استطيع الاجابة لان الاجابة عن هذا السؤال تحتاج لأكثر من هذه السطور التي نكتبها بكثير أكثر 

بكثير مما تتخيل لانك طالب أجزاء الماكينة ووظيفة كل منها 

3. الصورة الثالثة مايمسك بها العمال هو ما يسمي " وش التقسيمة " وأعذرني لا اعرف اسم المصطلح باللغة الانجليزية 

4. الصورة الرابعة انت ذكرت أن العامل أكد ان هناك مشكلة في الزيت واستلزم لاصلاحها تغيير مسمار 14 مم بمسمار 16 مم صراحة انا لاأعرف سبب هذا التغيير فاذا كان هناك تسريب بسبب هذا المسمار فلماذا قام بتغييره بمسمار أكبر ولابد من مراعاة ان السن الثابت في جسم الماكينة هو 14 مم فهل قام العامل بالخراطة في جسم الماكينة حتي يتسني له تركيب المسمار الجديد؟ 

5. في الصورة الخامسة قام بوضع ما يسمي بـ " جيوان أو Gasket " ويوضع هذا الجيوان لمنع تسرب الزيت

ملحوظة هامة اليك يا مهندسنا العزيز 

لا يجب وضع ماده السليكون علي الاطلاق علي الجيوان ولكن يلجأ بعض العاملين في هذا المجال لهذه المادة وذلك بسبب الخوف من ان يحدث تسريب زيت من هذه المنطقة وذلك بسبب عدم تنظيف مكان الجيوان القديم جيداً

6. أما في الصورة السابعة فأنا أري سؤالك عجيب والله ....!!!! 

أنت تسأل ما فائدة عامود الكرنك ... كيف تسأل هذا السؤال ؟

ولكن انا لي عندك سؤال 

هل ما زلت طالب في كلية الهنسة ؟

وهل درست مادة محركات الاحتراق الداخلي ؟

وهذا السؤال ليس للسخرية والله ولكن اذا كنت لم تدرس هذه المادة فلا تستعجل

وبالتوفيق 

تحياااتي


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخوي ابو بسام على الصور والشرح مت الهندس شريف مهيوب 
اما عن السؤل عن الكرنك شفت 
فهو بختصار مثل العمود الفقري في الجسم البشري 
يثبت فية الجزاء الدوارة ويعمل على نقل الحركة 
وتحويل الحركة الترددية الناتجة من الانفجار والحرارة في غرف الحتراق الى حركة دورانية 
وبتوفيق للجميع 
واذا عند الاخ استفسار يمكن ان نزودك بكتب وصور توضيحية سهلة الفهم يمكن ان ترسلني بعد اذن الادارة


----------



## م ابوفارس (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي المهندس شريف ميهوب 
انا تقريبا بالسنة الثالثة بالجامعة وبالنسبة لسوالك انا درست ميكانيكا الانتاج بالدبلوم اكثر من دراستي للمعدات والمركبات واريد تطوير نفسي في هذا المجال 

ولا انسى مقولة اثنين لايتعلمون المتكبر والخجول 
وانا لم اخجل واستفسرت وانت لم تقصر بالاجابة علي اسئلتي لانك من معدن اصيل ياخي 

واخي احمد مشكور جدا علي اجابتك الرائعة والان فهمت ماهو عامود الكرنك ووسوف اقوم بمراسلتك


----------



## احمد عامر (19 يناير 2010)

الصورة الاولي
هي فعلا وش السلندر ويقوم العامل بعمل سنفرة روديه وذلك بان يضع الصباب في مكانه ويكون وش السلندر مقلوب راسا علي عقب كما هو واضح بعد غسيل مكان الصباب يضع مسحه من سنفرة الروديه وهي نوعلن ناعم وخشن وغالبا يسئتعمل الناعم وتسمي عملية تطبيع الصبابات في اماكنها ويكون بان يضع الروديه بين مكان تلاقي الصباب و الوش ومشك الصباب بخشبه سطوانيه في اخرها لده كما هو موضع ويظل يفري كمن يفرك يديه وفعل هذا في كل اماكن الصبابات لمده ويكون الاختبار الذي بعده يتوقف بان يعدل وش السلندر ويدخل الصباب في مكانه ومسكه من اعلي ويضع بنزين فاذا لم يتسرب بنزين فقد تم التطبييع بنجاح والا يعيد العمل تمام كده ولا لسه فيه اسئله هنا؟؟؟؟
الصوره الثانيه 
الفارغه او البلوكه والشميز واضح في اعلي الفارغه ودلايل اسياخ التاكيهات موجوده ايضا بس كده هذا هو الموجود وباختصار فهي اساس المكنه الذي يتجمع حوله باقي الاجزاء ويكون بداخله الاحتراق المنتج للقدرة والطاقه
الصورة الثالثة
فهي ليست وش التقسيمه ولكن غطاء وش التقسيمه 
الصورة الرابعه 
فاظن انها لغطاء سربنتينة الزيت ( لست متاكد من ذلك ) حيث يتم تبريد زيت المحرك بالماء والعلاج لمشلكة التسرب بسيط و لكن اروا ان لا يتم النظر لكلام الفنين انه قيقة مطلقة لان منهم من يتكلم وهو في دنيا تانيه يعني اي كلام والسلام بالذات مع المهندسين الرطاطين اصحاب الاسئله التي لا تنتهي فمن تعب الفني من كتر الكلام يبدا يتسلي بان يتوه المهندس الذي يساله ويضحك علي ذلك مع الفنين ( انا شفت بعيني من فعل ذلك وحدث اصعب من ذلك معي انا شخصيا)
الصورة الرابعه
هي فعلا للجوان لمنع التسرب
للمتابعه في مواضيع الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك والكونترول
موقع عالم الهيدروليك
www.fluid-power.blogsot.com


----------



## م ابوفارس (20 يناير 2010)

احمد عامر شرح وافي جدا وملعومات رائعة 

نعم نبي مثل هذا التفاعل كي نستفيد اكثر ونتعلم


----------



## oceangate (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي المهندس


----------



## احمد عامر (20 يناير 2010)

الشكر لله م ابوفارس 
ارجوا ان تحدد اين التقطت هذه الصور بالتحديد لتعم الفائده وان كان مكان تدريب يمكن ان يذهب اليه اخرون فلك الثواب عند الله


----------



## م ابوفارس (24 يناير 2010)

التقطت الصور في الورشة يتملك شخص قريب لي اطال الله في عمره


----------



## king.khadawy (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخونا المهندس ابوفارس ونتمنى المزيد منك فى هذا الموضوع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mahmood2 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المحورالقلاب(Crankshaft) يعتبر بمثابة العمود الفقرى للمحرك حيث انه يستلم رد فعل مدكات المدك ،كما ويحول حركة المدك وازرع التوصيل الترددية الى حركة دائرية، كما وينقل عزم الدوران الى الدولاب الطيار وجهاز الفاصل .
يتكون محورالقلاب من الاقسام التالية:
1-القسم الامامى ويتركب عليه مسنن خاص لتوزيع الحركة داخل غرفة امامية خاصة لمسننات التوقيت والخاصة بمحورالاكر ومضخة الوقود الرئيسية كما يتركب على قسم الامامى للمحور القلاب بكرة خاصة وخارجة عن غرفة مسننات التوقيت وفائدتها لاعطاء الحركة الى ضاغطة الهواء والمولد ومضخة الزيت الهايدروليكية بالاضافة الى المروحة ومضخة الماء بواسطة الانطقة.
2-القسم الوسطى والمتكون من مسامير القلابة وعددها اربعة والتى عليها ازرع التوصيل والثقالات الخاصة بالتوازن بالاضافة الى الحوامل الرئيسية الخمسة *البيرنات*.
3-القسم الخلفى ويتركب عليه الدولاب الطيار والموجود داخل غرفة خاصة معزولة عن جوف صندوق المحور القلاب يحتوى المحور القلاب على قنوات خاصة للزيت تربط بين الحوامل الرئيسية والمسامير القلابية والتى عن طريقها يتم نقل الزيت فى قنوات المحور القلاب التى هى بطانات وازرع التوصيل.


----------



## mahmood2 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اللى يضعونه فوق السليكون بالانكليزى يسمونه metal -asbestos gasket
وضيفته منع تسرب الزيت*************** مع الشكر


----------



## mahmood2 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

قال النبى (ص)(لايؤمن احدكم حتى يحب لاخيه مايحب لنفسه)) صدق رسول الله


----------



## mtmt20052005 (15 يناير 2011)

موضع جميل اخونى ويرت يكون الشرح دئما" مصور ممكن معلومات عن الكنترول الكتربلربالصور حيث اعمل فى مجال الالكترونيت ويرت وضع مخططات للمعدات والمولدت


----------



## طة الملك (21 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز
باتكلم لك الان كيفية عملية التركيب اولا يجب تنظيف اجزاء الماكنة با الكامل وعند التركيب يجب عليك اتركيز على الزم اولا على السبائك الثابتة والمتحركة 2 على اتجاة (الجيد) اي الكانشة)
واشيى كثيرة سنذكرها في الشرح عند التركيب
1 يتم تجليس السلندر في مكان نظيف وبعد ذلك يتم تركيب السبائك الثابتة مع اظافة الزيت عليهم 2 تركيب عمود الكرنك مع اظافة زيت 3 تركيب قالب السسبائك الثابتة ونتبة الاتجاة يوجد فيهم ارقام وكذلك سهم بشرط يكون الى الامام يجب شدهم بمقاس محداد 3تدوير العمود شرط يكون سلس مع اجود فاوة نسبية جدا 4 تركيب الصبابات وتركيب عمود التمنج 5 تركيب البستم وحدتلو الاخر 16،52,36
على هذ الترتيب وبشرط ان يكون علامة البستم الى الامام ويكون تجاة الشنابر باتجاهات مختلفة او بزوية 30 عن البين6 يجب التركيز على ذرع البستم ويكون (الجيد)اتجاة اليسار نفس السبائك المتحركة7تركيب الزياتات و العداد ست8 تركيب الجيرالتمنج وجير الكرنك بحيث يكون العلامات مع بعض مع التركيز عند تركيب طربة الديزل بحيث يكون العلامات صحيحة جدا اما يا اخي باقي المكينة سهلة بس عند تركيب الروس يجب تركيب وجة الراس بحيث يقابل الثقوب الموجودة مع السلندار ونتمنى لك التوفيق وهذ في عندك سول حول الشيولات والبكلينات والبلدوزرات هيدروليك وميكانيك انا مستعد شكرا


----------

